# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna Poglajen (Heerlen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Poglajen
Einderstraat 1 
Heerlen (LB)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Poglajen (Heerlen).*

----------

